# Some wannbe diesel ******* on the PCH



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

throws haterade bottle at cyclist






...and how does that truck pass CARB emissions?


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

It doesn't. Call to air board with plate # gets them a call for a test, depending on where they live & how aggressive the board is.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

Them are actual diesel ********...ain't no "wannbe" about those goons.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

smartyiak said:


> Them are actual diesel ********...ain't no "wannbe" about those goons.


there are actually ******** in SoCal?


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

******** are just one part of our rich multicultural tapestry.


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

Here is a link to report vehicles in CA:

Enforcement: Smoking Vehicle Complaint Program

Unfortunately, there are a bunch of diesel owners who modify the vehicles to smoke on purpose, some installing "smoke switches". As a diesel; owner, I detest these folks, as this is why I must now smog my diesel every 2 years... Most of us just want to be able to tow better, not show off our stupid side.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

JStrube said:


> Here is a link to report vehicles in CA:
> 
> Enforcement: Smoking Vehicle Complaint Program
> 
> Unfortunately, there are a bunch of diesel owners who modify the vehicles to smoke on purpose, some installing "smoke switches". As a diesel; owner, I detest these folks, as this is why I must now smog my diesel every 2 years... Most of us just want to be able to tow better, not show off our stupid side.


I would think that those switches would be illegal in California.


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

bradkay said:


> I would think that those switches would be illegal in California.


You would be thinking right, but it isn't something caught in a smog check, as all they do is kick the throttle to look for smoke. Guys take the tuners off, etc... Not hard to get around the tests.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ROLL COAL!!!! idiots.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BB1ZiPqCIAA7tkI.jpg:large


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

That sucks. I guess I've been lucky to never encounter that personally.

The worst I've seen is getting passed inches away from me, and a few times up HWY 2 I had all this motorcyclist honk at me and motion for me to move off the road. I returned the favor by flipping them off.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What a jerk.


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

.....


----------



## leathernek (Feb 25, 2007)

Duncan.E said:


> ******** are just one part of our rich multicultural tapestry.


Ha! So eloquently put.


----------



## FastWayne (May 20, 2014)

tednugent said:


> there are actually ******** in SoCal?


 Torrance and Lomita Ca appears to be ******* center in Greater Los Angeles metropolitan area. lifted pick up trucks are norm here. Many large SUVs as well. Not cool for bikers.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Now the OC Sheriffs department is thinking of charging the cyclist for his use of profane language.

O.C. cyclist hit by Gatorade bottle in road rage case may get charged - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

I don't know whether to laugh out loud or start sobbing at that news. JFC.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Just came here to post the same story. HA!


----------

